# سيارات النقل الثقيل



## eng haytham (25 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من السادة الاعضاء والمشرفين فتح باب النقاش حول هذا الموضوع والخاص بسيارات النقل الثقيل من حيث مكوناتها من الشاسية والموتور والكماليات الخاصة بدوائر الهيدرولك الخاصة برفع الصندوق وخاصة مضخة زيت الهيدرولك والتى تسمى b.t.o واعطال هذة السيارات وطرق صياناتها وكذلك ما يتعلق بصندوق التروس ( الفتيس) وكثرة الاعطال التى يتعرض لها


----------



## طارق سليمان (25 يوليو 2009)

P.T.O
إختصار لPower Take Off
وهى ليست مضخة الزيت وانما عبارة عن وحده يمكن تركيبها على صندوق التروس يمكن من خلالها الحصول على القدرة الازمة لادارة طلمبة الهيدروليك ويتم تعشيقها وفصلها باستخدام الهواء المضغوط


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

eng haytham قال:


> ارجو من السادة الاعضاء والمشرفين فتح باب النقاش حول هذا الموضوع والخاص بسيارات النقل الثقيل من حيث مكوناتها من الشاسية والموتور والكماليات الخاصة بدوائر الهيدرولك الخاصة برفع الصندوق وخاصة مضخة زيت الهيدرولك والتى تسمى b.t.o واعطال هذة السيارات وطرق صياناتها وكذلك ما يتعلق بصندوق التروس ( الفتيس) وكثرة الاعطال التى يتعرض لها


 
المهندس هيثم 
بدأت موضوعا وانت صاحبه 
فلك السبق بإدخال المعلومات عما ترغب في نشره وتوضيحه
ولك الأجر في ذلك 
بارك الله فيك وجعل التوفيق حليفك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

طارق سليمان قال:


> p.t.o
> إختصار لpower take off
> وهى ليست مضخة الزيت وانما عبارة عن وحده يمكن تركيبها على صندوق التروس يمكن من خلالها الحصول على القدرة الازمة لادارة طلمبة الهيدروليك ويتم تعشيقها وفصلها باستخدام الهواء المضغوط


 
شكرا مهندس طارق سليمان 
على التوضيح والمداخلة
وحبذا لو شاركت بمعلومات إضافية
لإثراء الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng haytham (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمشاركة من الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين وارجو المزيد من التوضيح


----------



## eng haytham (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمشاركة من الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين وارجو المزيد من التوضي


----------



## eng haytham (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكل المشاركات وارجو المزيد من التوضيح والشروحات حتى نعم الفائدة


----------



## eng haytham (26 يوليو 2009)

اين مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## eng haytham (31 يوليو 2009)

اين مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## eng haytham (1 أغسطس 2009)

بالرغم من عدم وجود مشاركات بالموضوع لاكنى بصر على اكمال النقاش فية خاصة ان 75% من اعطال السيارات النقل بتنحصر فى الفتيس واسطوانة الدبرياج والعامل البشرى بيكون السب بنسبة 90% من وجهة نظرى وياريت الاقى تجاوب ونقاش حول هذا الموضوع من الاخوة اللى تعرضو لمثل هذة المشاكل واخر حاجة اتعرضت لية هى حرق ترس الغيار السريع والبرميل وكان السبب ان السائق بدل ما يملى الفتيش زيت ملاة شحم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحاجة الاخيرة وهى محتاج من الاخوة ذوى الخبرة فى التعامل مع سيارت النقل وطريقة القيادة والاستخدام شرح الطريقة السليمة لتشغيل السيارة وكذللك الطريقة السليمة لتشغيل مكونتها من الوحدات المكانيكية المختلفة خاصة ميكانزم رفه القلاب؟


----------



## eng haytham (3 أغسطس 2009)

اين مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

eng haytham قال:


> بالرغم من عدم وجود مشاركات بالموضوع لاكنى بصر على اكمال النقاش فية خاصة ان 75% من اعطال السيارات النقل بتنحصر فى الفتيس واسطوانة الدبرياج والعامل البشرى بيكون السبب بنسبة 90% من وجهة نظرى وياريت الاقى تجاوب ونقاش حول هذا الموضوع من الاخوة اللى تعرضو لمثل هذة المشاكل واخر حاجة اتعرضت لية هى حرق ترس الغيار السريع والبرميل وكان السبب ان السائق بدل ما يملى الفتيش زيت ملاة شحم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الحاجة الاخيرة وهى محتاج من الاخوة ذوى الخبرة فى التعامل مع سيارت النقل وطريقة القيادة والاستخدام شرح الطريقة السليمة لتشغيل السيارة وكذللك الطريقة السليمة لتشغيل مكونتها من الوحدات المكانيكية المختلفة خاصة ميكانزم رفع القلاب؟


 
اخي مهندس هيثم 
اقدر لك إصرارك على إعادة طرح الموضوع
والخص المشكلة بما ورد لديك في:
اولاً : وهي ان العامل البشري هو المتسبب الأول في الأعطال : عند إعطاء رخص القيادة لمثل هذه السيارات هناك تعليمات وإرشادات ينبغي للسائق عدم إغفالها. ولايمنح الرخصة إلا بعد إجتياز إمتحان بسيط في الميكانيك العامة والبسيطة جدا.
ثانياً : نظام نقل الحرك Transmission system
هل هو يدوي او اوتوماتيكي
اليك موضوع باللغة الإنجليزية من موسوعة ويكيبيديا
وهذا الرابط عن مجموعة نقل الحركة 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-automatic_transmission

والموضوع التالي مقتبس منه
*Clutch*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
For other uses, see Clutch (disambiguation).





​Flywheel​

*Clutch* for a drive shaft: The clutch *disc* (center) spins with the flywheel (left). To disengage, the lever is pulled (black arrow), causing a white pressure plate (right) to disengage the green clutch disc from turning the drive shaft, which turns within the thrust-bearing ring of the lever. Never will all 3 rings connect, with no gaps.



 


Rear side of a Ford V6 engine, looking at the clutch housing on the flywheel




 


Single, dry, clutch friction disc. The splined hub is attached to the disc with springs to damp chatter.


A *clutch* is a mechanism for transmitting rotation, which can be engaged and disengaged. Clutches are useful in devices that have two rotating shafts. In these devices, one shaft is typically driven by a motor or pulley, and the other shaft drives another device. In a drill, for instance, one shaft is driven by a motor, and the other drives a drill chuck. The clutch connects the two shafts so that they can either be locked together and spin at the same speed (engaged), or be decoupled and spin at different speeds (disengaged).


********s*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Multiple plate friction clutch <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Vehicular 
<LI class=toclevel-2>2.1 Wet and dry <LI class=toclevel-2>2.2 Automobiles <LI class=toclevel-2>2.3 Clutch stages 
2.3.1 Non-powertrain in automobiles 
<LI class=toclevel-2>2.4 Motorcycles 
2.5 Centrifugal 
<LI class=toclevel-1>3 Other clutches <LI class=toclevel-1>4 See also 
5 External links 

*[edit] Multiple plate friction clutch*

This type of clutch has several driving members interleaved with several driven members. It is used in motorcycles and in some diesel locomotives with mechanical transmission. It is also used in some electronically controlled all-wheel drive systems. It is the most common type of clutch on modern types of vehicles.



*[edit] Vehicular*

There are different designs of vehicle clutch, but most are based on one or more friction discs, pressed tightly together or against a flywheel using springs. The friction material varies in composition depending on whether the clutch is dry or wet, and on other considerations. Friction discs once contained asbestos, but this has been largely eliminated. Clutches found in heavy duty applications such as trucks and competition cars use ceramic clutches that have a greatly increased friction coefficient. However, these have a "grabby" action and are unsuitable for road cars. The spring pressure is released when the clutch pedal is depressed thus either pushing or pulling the diaphragm of the pressure plate, depending on type, and the friction plate is released and allowed to rotate freely.
When engaging the clutch, the engine speed may need to be increased from idle, using the manual throttle, so that the engine does not stall (although in some cars, especially diesels, there is enough torque at idling speed that the car can move; this requires fine control of the clutch). However, raising the engine speed too high while engaging the clutch will cause excessive clutch plate wear. Engaging the clutch abruptly when the engine is turning at high speed causes a harsh, jerky start. This kind of start is necessary and desirable in drag racing and other competitions, where speed is more important than comfort.

*[edit] Wet and dry*

A 'wet clutch' is immersed in a cooling lubricating fluid, which also keeps the surfaces clean and gives smoother performance and longer life. Wet clutches, however, tend to lose some energy to the liquid. A 'dry clutch', as the name implies, is not bathed in fluid. Since the surfaces of a wet clutch can be slippery (as with a motorcycle clutch bathed in transmission oil), stacking multiple clutch disks can compensate for the lower coefficient of friction and so eliminate slippage when fully engaged.

*[edit] Automobiles*



 


This plastic pilot shaft guide tool is used to align the clutch disk as the spring-loaded pressure plate is installed. The transmission's drive splines and pilot shaft have an identical shape. A number of such devices fit various makes and models of drivetrains


In a car the clutch is operated by the left-most pedal using a hydraulic or cable connection from the pedal to the clutch mechanism. Even though the clutch may physically be located very close to the pedal, such remote means of actuation (or a multi-jointed linkage) are necessary to eliminate the effect of slight engine movement, engine mountings being flexible by design. With a rigid mechanical linkage, smooth engagement would be near-impossible, because engine movement inevitably occurs as the drive is "taken up." No pressure on the pedal means that the clutch plates are engaged (driving), while pressing the pedal disengages the clutch plates, allowing the driver to shift gears or coast.
A manual transmission contains cogs for selecting gears. These cogs have matching teeth, called dog teeth, which means that the rotation speeds of the two parts have a synchronizer, a device that uses frictional contact to bring the two parts to the same speed, and a locking mechanism called a blocker ring to prevent engagement of the teeth (full movement of the shift lever into gear) until the speeds are synchronized.

*[edit] Clutch stages*

A Stage 1 clutch is designed to match an automobile's stock clutch in performance and driveability. These are intended for stock vehicles with little or no performance upgrades or increased torque.
Stage 2 and 2+ clutches provide greater clamping and torque capability with mildly decreased driveability respectively. These are intended for automobiles with mild to moderate engine tuning or performance upgrades resulting in increased horse power and torque beyond that of the stock engine.
Stage 3 and 3+ clutches are designed to provide higher levels of clamping and torque handling. These are typically intended only for racing purposes where extreme heat conditions are generated. Note that some Stage 3 and 3+ clutches require significant warming before performing optimally.

*[edit] Non-powertrain in automobiles*

There are other clutches found in a car. For example, a belt-driven engine cooling fan may have a clutch that is heat-activated. The driving and driven elements are separated by a silicone-based fluid and a valve controlled by a bimetallic spring. When the temperature is low, the spring winds and closes the valve, which allows the fan to spin at about 20% to 30% of the shaft speed. As the temperature of the spring rises, it unwinds and opens the valve, allowing fluid past the valve which allows the fan to spin at about 60% to 90% of shaft speed depending on whether it's a regular or heavy-duty clutch. There are also electronically engaged clutches (such as for an air conditioning compressor) that use magnetic force to lock the drive and driven shafts together.

*[edit] Motorcycles*

On most motorcycles, the clutch is operated by the clutch lever, located on the left handlebar. No pressure on the lever means that the clutch plates are engaged (driving), while pulling the lever back towards the rider will disengage the clutch plates, allowing the rider to shift gears. Motorcycle clutches are usually made up of a stack of alternating plain steel and friction plates. One type of plate has lugs on its inner diameter that key it to the engine crankshaft, while the other type of plate has lugs on its outer diameter that key it to a basket that turns the transmission input shaft. The plates are forced together by a set of coil springs when the clutch is engaged. Racing motorcycles often use slipper clutches to eliminate the effects of engine braking.

*[edit] Centrifugal*

Some cars and mopeds have a centrifugal clutch, using centrifugal effects to engage the clutch above certain rpm, see Saxomat.

*[edit] Other clutches*


Dog clutches 
Cone clutches 
Torque limiter or _Safety clutch:_ This device allows a rotating shaft to "slip" when higher than normal resistance is encountered on a machine. An example of a safety clutch is the one mounted on the driving shaft of a large grass mower. The clutch will "slip" or "give" if the blades hit a rock, stump, or other immobile object. 
Overrunning clutch or freewheel 
Centrifugal clutch and semi-centrifugal clutch 
Hydraulic clutch 
Electromagnetic clutch 
E-Clutch 

*[edit] See also*


Clamp 
Clutch control 

*[edit] External links*


HowStuffWorks has a detailed explanation of the working of a clutch. 
Fan Clutch Operation & Troubleshooting has a detailed explanation of how a fan clutch w


----------



## eng haytham (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا بشكرك د/ محمد على تجاوبك معايا وشكرا على المعلومات الجميلة اللى بتثرى بيها مش الموضوع بس بل والقسم وارجو الاستفاضة اكثر بخصوص الجير بوكس خاصة شرح لمكوناتة والحركات واعطالة وخاصة انى عندى بعض المعلومات ولاكن اجد صعوبة برفعها


----------



## eng haytham (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا بشكرك د محمد على تجاوبك ومشاركاتك مش بس فى الموضوع ولاكن فى القسم . ولاكن ارجو مزيد من المعلومات التقنية و من واقع خبرات فعلية وبخصوص حديثى عن السائق واخطاءة ان هناك سائقين حديثى الخبرة بالقيادة وصغيرى السن ويجهل التعامل مع السيارة بمكوناتها ؟ لذا ارجو من كل من لدية الخبرة فى ذللك اثراء الموضوع بافكارة وخبراتة


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخى م.هيثم حقيقة الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية ونرجو المواصله فيه


----------



## eng haytham (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للك وانشاء الله الموضوع مستمر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2009)

eng haytham قال:


> شكرا للك وانشاء الله الموضوع مستمر


 
مع التحية مهندس هيثم 
ارجو وبكل إمتنان ان تبحث عن الموضوع 
فأنت أعرف بما تطلبه
وهناك كثير من المواضيع ذات العلاقة في أدوات البحث وكذلك في موسوعة ويكيبيديا وغيرها 
أنت مهندس ولا ينقصك القيام بذلك ، فمشاركتك بما لديك وما تتوصل إليه سيثري الموضوع.

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## eng haytham (7 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا د / محمد ولاكن المعلومات المتاحة فى العديد من المواقع غير كافية وينقصها المزيد من الوضوح لذللك طرحت الموضوع للنقاش للاستفادة من خبرة الاخوة المهندسين المحتكين بهذا المجال لانى من المهندسين المشرفين على صيانة هذا النوع من الشاحنات وسوف اضيف ان شاء الله كل ما استطيع قولة فى هذا الشاءن وارجو تجاوب ذوى الخبرة معى حتى نستفيد بجد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2009)

eng haytham قال:


> فعلا د / محمد ولاكن المعلومات المتاحة فى العديد من المواقع غير كافية وينقصها المزيد من الوضوح لذللك طرحت الموضوع للنقاش للاستفادة من خبرة الاخوة المهندسين المحتكين بهذا المجال لانى من المهندسين المشرفين على صيانة هذا النوع من الشاحنات وسوف اضيف ان شاء الله كل ما استطيع قولة فى هذا الشاءن وارجو تجاوب ذوى الخبرة معى حتى نستفيد بجد من هذا الموضوع


 
من المناقشات والمساهمات يبدو ان الجميع 
وأنا أولهم بإنتظار مالديك 
مهندس هيثم 
أرجو ان لايطول إنتظارنا
شاكرا ومقدرا لك
طرح الموضوع
دمت في أحسن حال
وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## mnci (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
..........................


----------



## eng haytham (10 أغسطس 2009)

من الاشياء المهم فى الموضوع دة وهو بستون رفع القلاب اللى قية منة اكثر من ميكانزم وفية اكثر من شركة متخصصة فى انتاج هذة النوعيات من البستون التلسكوبى ومنها شركة هيفا (hyva) وهى واحدة من اشهر الشركات فى المجال دة وفية ثلاث انواع من السلندرات التلسكوبية وهى (fc / fe / fee) ومن خلال موقع الشركة ممكن يتم مشاهدة الانواع وكمان تنزيل بعض الكتلوجات وفهم طريقة عمل كل بستم وبردو اية االختلاف بينهم واللى بيكون من ناحية التثبيت ودى مواقع الشركة 
http://www.hyva.com/
http://www.hyva.com/Default.aspx?PageID=231&LinkID=462
http://www.hyva.nl/index.cfm?act=pr...id=3&lng=5&lnd=4&bu=3&tid=23&pscid=18&pid=818

واى استفسار انا معاكم وشكرا


----------



## eng haytham (10 أغسطس 2009)

واتفضلو الرابط دة كمان
http://www.hyva.nl/index.cfm?act=products.result&lng=5&lnd=4&bu=3&tid=23


----------



## eng haytham (11 أغسطس 2009)

اية محدش رد على الموضوع


----------



## eng haytham (14 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.hyva.nl/index.cfm?act=pr...cid=3&lng=5&lnd=4&bu=3&tid=23&pscid=18&pid=24


----------



## islam actros (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*سيارات النقل التقيل*

بالنسبه لهذا النوع من السيارات فهي تتمتع بزايا رائعه جدا
مثل القدره عل الجر والسحب قوة المحرك الجباره وغيرم من الزايا الكثيره
لكن بسبب كثره وتزاحم مثل هذه المزايا في مثل هذه السيارات فهي تعتبر حساسعه جدا لذلك قد تتعرض لكثير من الاعطال والسيارات الحديثه منها 
يوجد فيها اجهزه متطوره لقيا المسافات بين الساره وغيرها من السيارت على الطريق وذلك تجنبا لوقوع الحوادث وهناك اجهزه اخرى لقياس مستوى الزيت والنوعيه وغيرها الكثير بالنسبه للمحرك فهو كالتالي
يعمل بوقود الديزل
والحرق يتم على وجه البستم (البستون) وتنتقل الطاقه الحركيه عبر عامود البساتم 
نحو الجير البوكس عن طريق ترس الفلام 
والجير بوكس الحديث لهذه السيارات يعمل بنظام التعشيق الاكتروني
وليس 
مثل الجير بوكس الاتوماتيك العادي الذي يقوم بالعد لوحده من واحد الى خمسه
اما في هذا الجير يقوم السائق بدفع عصا الجير التي تكاد غير موجوده كما في سيارات المرسيدس الاكتروس وتتلقى داره كهربائيه هذا الامر بتوجيه الترس المطلوب داخل الجير بوكس وبما ان الحركه داخل هذه السيارات من نوع الجر الخلفي فهي تنتقل عبر عامود( الدري شفت) الكرونه انتقالا الى العجلات الخلفيه عن طريق الاكسات 
وهذه السيارت فيها امور اخرى كثيره جدا ملاحظه اذا كان لدي اي اخطاء من اي نوع ارجو تفسيرها لي ومنك نتعلم


----------



## سمير شربك (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع الشاحنات هام جدا كاسطول نقل وخدمة 
وسأطرح أمر مفيد جدا يدل على مدى أهمية إدارة اسطول النقل 

مصروف الشاحنة في كل 1 كم حوالي 30 ل.س تقريبا 
ويخصص تقريبا 14 ل.س صرف وقود 
1.5 زيوت 
1.5 اصلاح ميكانيك 
بالإضافة للرواتب والترسيم والضمان والأكراميات ووووووووووو
هذا الرقم من خلال متابعة أسطول نقل مكون من مائة شاحنة 
ويمكن هنا التلاعب به والوفير بدقة المتابعة والخبرة


----------



## هانى رشدى سليم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا كنت تريد معلومات رجاء توضيح المطلوب تفصيلا 
مثلاً تريد معلومات عن طراز محدد من سيارات النقل 
لدى معلومات كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع حيث انة مجال عملى , وفى انتظار الرد
تحياتى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هانى رشدى سليم قال:


> اذا كنت تريد معلومات رجاء توضيح المطلوب تفصيلا
> مثلاً تريد معلومات عن طراز محدد من سيارات النقل
> لدى معلومات كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع حيث انة مجال عملى , وفى انتظار الرد
> تحياتى


 
الأخ المهندس هاني رشدي 
أشكر مداخلتك ..
 وحيث انه لديك معلومات مفيدة..
للمشتغلين بهذا المجال..

ارجو طرحها .. حسب ما ترى من أهميتها..

وفقك الله.​


----------



## Abo_Yaser (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو من الأخوة الزملاء إفاتي عن موعد و فترات تبديل زيت علبة السرعة للشاحنات (القلاب)tipper truck من نوع ايفيكو 2007 سعة 12 متر مكعب, علما ان سيارتي تعمل 9 ساعات يوميا دون توقف في ارض وعرة


----------



## eng haytham (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الافادة من السادة المشرفين والاخوة الاعضاء بخصوص الطريقة الصحيحة لقياس خلوصات عمود الكرنك خاصة فى البلوك لتحديد اذا كان يوجد بيضاوى بالكراسى ام لا وشرح طريقة استخدام ساعة القياس الداخلى لمعرفة ذلك وكذلك ذكر القيم المناسبة للخلوصات خاصة للمحركات التى تحتوى على 6 سلندر ايضا شرح طريقة القياس بواسطة ساعة قياس الاقطار الداخلية


----------



## meto101 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...انا من خلال خبرتي الصغيرة في شغل الفتيس (gear box) بالسيارات النقل التي تحميل (مضخة الخرسانة concret pump ) حيث يتم نقل الحركة من الجير بوكس ثم يأخذ الحركة عمود الكردان الاكبر حيث يعطي الحركة الي الدفرنس (الكرونا) ومنها الي العجلات الخلفية .....اما بالنسبة لنقل الحركة الي طلمبة الهيدروليك الخاصة برفع المعدة الهيدروليكية .فيتم بواسطة الدرايف (drive) والذي ياخد حركتة من الجير بوكس حيث يكون ملاصق لة في الهيكل الخارجي والداخلي بواسطة ديسكات التعشيق ..ومن الدرايف الي عمود الكردان الاصغر..حيث يعطي الحركة لطلمبة الهيدروليك لتنفذ امر ما...


----------



## meto101 (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
في البداية احب اعرفكم اني خبرتي جديدة في مجال المعداث الثقيلة ..لكن تمكنت من التعامل مع ال p.t.o .
يوجد في سيارات النقل التي تحمل علي متنها المضخة الخرسانية الي تستخدم في اعمال البناء يوجد بالسيارة الجير بوكس الذي ينقل الحركة لعمود الكردان ثم الي العجل لتتمكن السيارة من السير .....ويركب فوق صندوق التروس او خلفة صندوق اخر اسمة ال درايف او الp.t.o وهذا ياخد حركتة من الجير بوكس مباشرا عن طريق الاجزاء الداخلية لهما ثم يعطي الدرايف الحركة لعمود كردان اصغر لتشغيل هذة المضخة الخرسانية التي تحملها السيارة ....
باختصار ال الدرايف ما هو الا صندوق تروس ياخد الحركة من الجير بوكس ويعطي الحركة للمضخة الخرسانية...


----------



## eng haytham (5 يناير 2012)

بالاضافة الى المعلومات السابقة بخصوص خلاطات نقل الخراسنة الجاهزة هناك اسلوب اخر فى نقل الحركة الى طلمبة الهيدروليك الخاصة بالخلاطة عن طريق عمود كردان صغير يتصل مباشرة بمجموعة تروس تاخذ حركتها بصورة مباشرة من عمود كرنك المحرك عن طريق مجموعة تروس لنقل الحركة وهو من ابسط طرق نقل الحركة واسهلها فى نقل الحركة الة طلمبة وجير بوكس حلة الخلاطة*** هذا بخلاف الانواع التى تعتمد فى حركتة على محرك مستقل يثبت اعلى شاسية السيارة خلف الكابينة يعطى حركة مستقلة لحلة الخلاطة .


----------

